# Ax Ma Perlman and Mendelssohn, Together for the first time



## qualityaudio (Dec 8, 2009)

Performing Mendelssohn's Piano Trios, Op. 49 & 66, three of the best performers of their respective instruments living today collaborating together for the first time ever. I was completely hooked on this recording within the first few bars. The display of virtuosity is stunning! This is really a wonderful release!

Listen on Rhapsody


----------



## Nevohteeb (May 5, 2010)

I concur, that this is a great performance. I also, love the Florestan Piano Trio, with these 2 trios. They are tres magnifique.!


----------

